# Looking for animation figures TKD



## TX_BB (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I am looking for animation software to illustrate proper form and technique.

Thanks,


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 20, 2004)

3D Studio Max can do it. I think there's an add-on called Character Studio. Thing is, MAX is professional grade and costs around $3,000.00. It's used to make games and movie renderings.


----------



## Scout_379 (Aug 20, 2004)

Just what kind of animation software are you thinking of?

flash? macromedia flash MX is pretty standard 

3D? there are several programs, 3dsmax is the industry standard, but many prefer lightwave, maya, or bryce. all are very expensive

flash software usually costs less, and is easier to learn and use. 
Unless you keep to very basic shapes, 3d software can be quite complicated, and difficult to use. I have found (in 3dsmax) the Character Studio biped sytems are limited in creating proper forms (I've tried it!) and it takes a long time to get the result you want.  

It is easier just to videotape the proper form of someone who has the proper form.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Have you had any previous animation experience?


----------



## Akula (Aug 22, 2004)

As stated earlier, 3DStudioMax, and Maya are very good animation packages, however highly expensive, with quite the learning curve.  

Two suggestions if you really want to do 3d without spending enough money to get a car. 

One is called AnimationMaster by Hash. It's actually a fairly powerful package with a lot of advanced features for around $300.00.  I've used Max, Maya, and Lightwave before, but this one is still one of my favorites.  Great for character animation and on the website, you can see many different outputs from this package.

Two is called the 3DToolKit by DV Garage.  Again, a lot of features in a package that's around $100 for the basic setup.  Good for mechanical/environmental animations, but for characters, I go back to Animation Master.

On a final note, there was a program called Blender that is actually free.  I haven't tried it in a few years, but at the very least, it might be a tool to see if you really want to hit the 3D world.


----------



## Pale Rider (Aug 22, 2004)

If you are strictly looking for animation as .gif files - then I would suggest getting Paint Shop Pro which comes with Animation Shop. (I have PSP7 with Animation Shop 3) and it handles pretty much any .gif that I want to make.  If you want to make animations as flash, then Macromedia has it online where you can download it (Try and Buy), or if you are in the mood for videos - I would suggest going with Pinnacle. I know that there are others, but those are the ones that I use, and found them to be pretty good.


----------



## Akula (Aug 23, 2004)

Maybe if we could get a little clarification.

When you say animations, do you want a 3D model doing the techniques, to be able to move around and show different angles, or do you want a basic 2-D representation?

Also, what were you going to use these for?  As a 'demo' on a website, a video clip to show students, a personal reference library....


----------



## Cryozombie (Aug 25, 2004)

Toon Boom Studio.


----------

